# Best all in one Protein/Creatine shake for bulking?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

read alot/seen alot of different brands and stuff. I currently use Maximuscles Promax Extreme, and have been critised for it.

What do you recommend is best for protein and creatine?

Main aim = bulking up.

My workout routine is good, and have had various feedback from this and other sites.

My diet is chicken (3-4 times a week), egg (1-3 times a week) and mostly veggie diet as living in a veggie house hold and fruits on daily basis.

Not a drinker but i smoke  - trying to quit, hopefully by new year!! *fingers crossed*

thx


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You say you have a good diet, and you eat chicken and eggs quite often, well that aint enough, everyday! and if not chicken then turkey, if not eggs cottage cheese, you need at least 250 gms of good protein a day, so don't count bread ect.

On the other question which all in one, I would make my own, get a good protein then add what you want if it is post workout I have 40gms protein, 50gms glucose, 10gms glutamine, 2gms HMB, 1gm multi vit inmy shake, and I will be adding vit C.

just look at what the shake is for and design its contents to suit, I have creatine before I train.....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

freddee said:


> You say you have a good diet, and you eat chicken and eggs quite often, well that aint enough, everyday! and if not chicken then turkey, if not eggs cottage cheese, you need at least 250 gms of good protein a day, so don't count bread ect.
> 
> On the other question which all in one, I would make my own, get a good protein then add what you want if it is post workout I have 40gms protein, 50gms glucose, 10gms glutamine, 2gms HMB, 1gm multi vit inmy shake, and I will be adding vit C.
> 
> just look at what the shake is for and design its contents to suit, I have creatine before I train.....


Hi Freddee,

thank you for the prompt reply.

I will certainly up my protein intake as of today!

With regards to the shake, you kindly listed the ingredients - thank you!

Where would you buy your ingredients (if you dont mind im looking to copy you until i get my own mojo going), if you dont mind explaining to me in detail how you do this and where you get your ingredients from?

PS - is it cheaper to make your own?

If you could also advice for pre-workout as well as post...thanks very much!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you

but i am looking for quality vs price...

fine, if i have to pay a few quid more for quality then it shall be..

I have been using maximuscles promax but now read in various sites its crap!?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well you could look to the sponsor for your protein, you get 25% discount as a member of this site with a code, your glucose can be bought at superdrug for £1.39 a box, I get my glutamine from myprotein (I don't rate their protein) and also my HMB, you should already be taking a multi vit, I take my creatine in with my nitric oxcide before training.

I am not a fan of mass builders, if you want to add complex carbs to your protein, then go and buy some porridge oats from a supermarket and use a blender, in the afternoon, during winter I have a mass shake it comprises of 40gms protein, 50gms oats, banana, big spoon greek yogert, 100ml liquid eeg white, and some water, I am going to take out the egg white though cos it makes me too windy lol!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

freddee said:


> well you could look to the sponsor for your protein, you get 25% discount as a member of this site with a code, your glucose can be bought at superdrug for £1.39 a box, I get my glutamine from myprotein (I don't rate their protein) and also my HMB, you should already be taking a multi vit, I take my creatine in with my nitric oxcide before training.
> 
> I am not a fan of mass builders, if you want to add complex carbs to your protein, then go and buy some porridge oats from a supermarket and use a blender, in the afternoon, during winter I have a mass shake it comprises of 40gms protein, 50gms oats, banana, big spoon greek yogert, 100ml liquid eeg white, and some water, I am going to take out the egg white though cos it makes me too windy lol!!!


Thank you Freddee, but im looking to do all in one hit as opposed to separates. I take cod liver oil + multi vits every other day.

What brand of pre mixed stuff would you recommend as opposed to the maximuscle stuff?

thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could look at the PHD iso7, I don't like maximuscle products, they are way over priced for what they are, I believe Extreme do a recover product????


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

EXTREME build and recover or EXTREME mass you need look no further


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Whey Protein Powder | Discount Supplements | Bodybuilding Nutritional Supplements | Creatine Supplements
> 
> dont blame your powder blame your routine


Just fixed my routine. sureley power has some contribution to growth?

Just ordered PH ISO7 Synergy... hoping that gives me the edge ive been lookin4


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it wont...

youre missing the point totally dude.

supplements are not the answer, theyre like steroids, icing on the cake thats all...

metaphorically speaking you have a table of ingrediants still..if you think that a particular powder will give the progress youre looking for.

by your reasoning i shouldnt grow on the whey protein concetrate i use...


----------

